# New Guy From Indiana



## SHTN2WIN (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello everyone! My name is Derrick from southern IN. Been an AT viewer for years but just recently registered. My main interest are bowhunting deer/turkey in the fall and spring and shooting 3D whenever possible. Thank you AT and all it's members for a great place for the archery world to share their knowledge and experiences.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

welcome to AT!! I lived in Terre Haute for a couple years before moving to CO


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Derrick. Have fun here.


----------



## 9erminer (Dec 22, 2007)

SHTN2WIN said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Derrick from southern IN. Been an AT viewer for years but just recently registered. My main interest are bowhunting deer/turkey in the fall and spring and shooting 3D whenever possible. Thank you AT and all it's members for a great place for the archery world to share their knowledge and experiences.


Welcome to archery talk. Nice rig also, I bet it looks alot like mine. I from southern Indiana as well, big town of Lynnville. Where you at?


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to a great site


----------



## alpha_dog (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to AT from a fellow Hoosier!!!!


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## turkeyman75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*New to AT from Pa*

Hi My name is Carl. I am from a small town in Pa 20 miles south of Clarion and interstate 80.I have Bow hunted white tails for 50 yrs.I also love to call in and hunt turkeys spring and fall.I also love to trap fox and beavers I guess I just love to be outdoors. I retired from a glass plant as a shift elec with 41 yrs service. I retired early so I could do my out door things and enjoy my self without work responsibilities.


----------



## SHTN2WIN (Feb 11, 2010)

9erminer said:


> Welcome to archery talk. Nice rig also, I bet it looks alot like mine. I from southern Indiana as well, big town of Lynnville. Where you at?


I'm from southeast IN near Madison on the Ohio River. Home of the Madison Regatta hydroplane race.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:smile:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

